# Τι βλέπει το μάτι μου στα νέα θέματα



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2011)

Μερικές φορές, ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στις νέες δημοσιεύσεις, δημιουργούνται αστείες ακολουθίες από νήματα, διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους. Ήθελα καιρό να ανοίξω ένα τέτοιο νήμα. Αυτό που είδα σήμερα, φερ' ειπείν, είναι η ακόλουθη σειρά:

Νήμα 1:
Μα τι θέλουν τέλος πάντων οι πολυτονιστές;
Νήμα 2:
Να μεταναστεύσουμε; Και πού να πάμε;

Πρόκειται για νήματα που βρέθηκαν το ένα ακριβώς κάτω απ' τ' άλλο, από ειρωνεία της τύχης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

Εγώ, εδώ και καιρό, θα ήθελα να ανοίξω νήμα που να ρωτάει «Τι θα θέλατε να βλέπετε στα νέα θέματα»...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2011)

@Hellegenes: Κάτι ανάλογο δεν είναι άλλωστε αυτό που αναπαράγει η κοπτοραπτική στιγμιοτύπων υποτίθεται ραδιοφωνικών εκπομπών; :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2011)

concurrent thread sampling ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2011)

Περίπου. Ο κανόνας είναι να βρίσκονται το ένα κάτω απ' τ' άλλο, χωρίς κοπτοραπτική ενδιάμεσων νημάτων.


----------

